
How to Build a Low-Tech Website? - MrsPeaches
https://www.lowtechmagazine.com/2018/09/how-to-build-a-lowtech-website.html#more
======
MrsPeaches
A more detailed breakdown of how they built it here:

[https://homebrewserver.club/low-tech-website-
howto.html](https://homebrewserver.club/low-tech-website-howto.html)

